# Stylish & Comfortable Work Shoes!



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 12, 2008)

Let's face the music, ladies. High heels aren't going anywhere but up. We might be lucky enough to be living in a time where ballerina flats can run the fashion gambit (thank you Carla Bruni) but they'll never completely replace the heel - especially in the office. So the best we can do is choose killer shoes that won't completely kill our feet. And thanks to some new collections coming out from designers who actually care about women's feet, we won't have to suffer much longer. An article in today's Wall Street Journal compared a bunch of so-called comfort pumps to see which ones passed the test. The results were not so surprising - you get what you pay for. The more money you shell out, the better the shoe, and the nicer it feels.










Taryn Rose was the clearcut winner - and ought to be since this shoe designer used to be an orthopedic surgeon. She knows feet, and has made these Fortune pumps ($445) comfortable enough to keep on all day. For a more playful option, these open-toed metallic pumps ($311.50) will add some gunmetal glitz to your otherwise uneventful workday.









Deserving an honorable mention was the appropriately named Stuart Weitzman Honor Roll pump ($245) - both for its thick, sturdy heel and sleek assortment of colors. And if you're a wedge kind of girl, these patent Belmonts ($295) are office-appropriate, foot-friendly, and perfectly chic.









Formerly known for having super frumpy footwear, Naturalizer has really stepped up in the design department, creating chic and affordable shoes without sacrificing the comfort they're known for. WSJ test-drove these Fentress pumps ($53), but we also dig the Marathon slingbacks ($64) for a slightly dressier look.

Source


----------



## Lia (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful shoes! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Unfortunately I don't like any of those but I have found comfortable heels.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't really like any of them.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 12, 2008)

Me neither ^


----------



## munirousseau (Apr 12, 2008)

I liked the Fortune pumps and the Fentress pumps

You can't go wrong with them...they are very classic!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 13, 2008)

I like that shiny black patent one, but I wouldn't pay that much for work shoes.


----------

